# Best laid plans.............???



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was due to become a grass widow today for three weeks. But sadly and annoyingly my wife has misplaced her ticket and passport.
Ticket no problem but we have just spent the last three hours searching every bag, case, car, room to no avail.
I somehow feel it's been put somewhere 'safe' for now today and then forgotten. Maybe recycled.?

So Monday I guess I will have to start the application for a duplicate passport with the associated costs and delays. 
Anyone know how long it's likely to take please? From France.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh dear! Interesting that they're both missing - might indicate Prue has put them together, safe for the journey. But where?! I do hope you find them before the dreaded reapplication.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jean. Yes sadly that might have been the problem as she remembers folding the ticket and putting the passport inside. From then on it's a blank.
I have dissected all the bags of rubbish in the large bin. We have now emptied the car and every bag and case. Nothing.?

Looks like it takes six weeks to get a replacement.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Think we've all had such moments, and it gets a bit more frequent with advancing years too.

What a bummer now having to cancel all those wild lads nights. :-D :-D

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Peace and quiet nights in charge of the remote. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All back on course again after finding the passport in a most unlikely place after six hours of searching high and low. Went through the rubbish bin three times.
Apparently it had been put in 'another' handbag that was rejected due to size earlier and bag returned to back of cupboard.
Now rescheduled and paid fee with Brittany Ferries. So back in control of the remote, whew.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

What a sod - not you but the situation.

According to where she is going can she use her ID card as they are accepted for European travel? Even if it is not Europe it might be worth checking with the Embassy of the country whether they will accept an ID card. But I imagine with your history she is probably going to the US, and they are not usually co-operative but if you have already sent the advance passenger information they might accept that.

Had your wife already packed? Did she wrap it in a piece of clothing, which we sometimes do? Or included it with anything she would be putting in her hand luggage. I know I am probably second-guessing things you have thought of but 6 brains better than 5 and all that.

It is a pity you are in France, because in London one can get an appointment within a few days and one arrives in the morning and can collect the passport after 1500. Of course for a fee. I did it a couple of years ago. Would a Consulate in France be any quicker than than the passport Office by post. Also call the Passport Office to ask which of there offices has the least queue - they are usually pleased to offer this info to smooth out the queues across the offices - it may be available on their website. 

Maybe you need to start drinking until you get to the level at which it was hidden for safe keeping, and it will all come back to the brain.

Keep rattling the brains and good luck whatever route you take for a new one.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Geoff.
But all resolved now. I did look online to see if the Carte de Sejour would work and it seems 'sometimes'!! Well as she was going back to UK you can get in but no guarantees to get out again.?

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

Can I suggest that you do as I did some years ago and invest in a cheap safe. It’s bolted to the wall and it is a handy repository for all things useful. Our passports, along with unused bank cards, rarely worn jewellery etc all reside there. One of the biggest advantages is that it does away with exactly the problem you have had!

Mine cost about thirty quid online, which is VASTLY less than the cost of a replacement passport. 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can relate to your system Andy and can't argue against. But no matter how safe things are while in storage it's the short time they leave the secure place and then are in transit mode.
I keep passports and any travel docs in a secure place but as my wife is going back to UK alone she obviously needed those docs with her. That's the vulnerable time.
She has her own system of preparing and packing to go and some last minute changes that resulted in the passport being put into a handbag that was subsequently changed again.
The discarded handbag with passport inside was returned to the depths of a wardrobe. It was checked later but not thoroughly enough and the passport not seen in an inner pocket.
It was only when I learnt about this change I systematically went through all handbags (of which there are many) and came across the docs.

We differ in our packing methods. I tend to pack weeks before allowing for only things we need en route to be added.
My wife distributes things round the house in various places so I don't see the whole picture and then last minute chucks everything in just in case. 
We have differed and fought like this forever and this was one of the factors of not using the camper very often. 

It won't change.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah bless, glad all is sorted Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I can relate to your system Andy and can't argue against. But no matter how safe things are while in storage it's the short time they leave the secure place and then are in transit mode.
> I keep passports and any travel docs in a secure place but as my wife is going back to UK alone she obviously needed those docs with her. That's the vulnerable time.
> *She has her own system of preparing and packing to go and some last minute changes that resulted in the passport being put into a handbag that was subsequently changed again.
> The discarded handbag with passport inside was returned to the depths of a wardrobe. It was checked later but not thoroughly enough and the passport not seen in an inner pocket.*
> ...


Ray

I nearly put that in my post as a possible scenario, but thought you must have covered that already.

Glad it is resolved.

More care is needed in future - or should that be 'carer'?:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Glad it is now resolved & SWMBO can travel. It is strange that the mind can completely blank out something as simple as where you put an item.

I have mislaid the MOT certificate for the van, not a major issue as it is due next month & all details are online, but very annoying. I have had the van apart 3 times & my filing system in the house searched 3 times. Strange I have all previous certificates but cannot find the current one. It is always carried in the van with registration doc & insurance cert but it is missing. Very odd.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know what you mean about lapses of memory Dave and Geoff.
A while ago I was looking for tax form to enable me to complete my tax return that year. I also trawled through two filing cabinets and desk drawers several times occupying days of searching not believing I could have mislaid it.
It wasn't until more than a month later I went to use the scanner and found said tax form under the lid. Grrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm no different, I bought a LG 360 camera used off Amazon about a month ago, but some of the pictures were a bit fuzzy, so I contacted the seller to see if there was a setting or something I'd missed as the manual was missing, they looked at the exif and reckoned it was faulty, and sent me a brand new one, it arrived the other, but can I find the other to send back, nope, no sign of it in any of my drawers etc, still looking two days later, I need to find it anyway as it has the 64gb micro SD card in it, and I want to use it in the new one..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your excused Kev with everything else on yer plate.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> What a sod - not you but the situation.
> 
> ...


Do you have an ID card Geoff? Do Ray and Pru have ID cards? I have been resident in Germany for 13 years this year and no way can I get a German ID.
Because we are in Poland quite frequently I have to carry my passport all the time, they don't like us foreigners in Poland without ID, not that I have ever been asked to show ID except when I bought my Polish Orange internet sim card.:laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Do you have an ID card Geoff? Do Ray and Pru have ID cards?* I have been resident in Germany for 13 years this year and no way can I get a German ID.*
> Because we are in Poland quite frequently I have to carry my passport all the time, they don't like us foreigners in Poland without ID, not that I have ever been asked to show ID except when I bought my Polish Orange internet sim card.:laugh:


I am surprised that you cannot get a German ID card - what are the qualifications for one?

I do not have one anywhere but where am I 'Resident'? Tax puposes? UK for all my income, but physically not.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I am surprised that you cannot get a German ID card - what are the qualifications for one?
> 
> I do not have one anywhere but where am I 'Resident'? Tax puposes? UK for all my income, but physically not.
> 
> Geoff


It is a fact Geoff, German ID cards are only issued to Germans, Hans has one, I rang the embassy some years ago and was told no ID I must carry my passport, which is not true if I am in Germany, but must when going into Poland.

Howsomever Kapitän, you prompted me to have a look at. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_identity_card

It seems I can apply for dual citizenship so now I must investigate further. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Do you have an ID card Geoff? Do Ray and Pru have ID cards? I have been resident in Germany for 13 years this year and no way can I get a German ID.
> Because we are in Poland quite frequently I have to carry my passport all the time, they don't like us foreigners in Poland without ID, not that I have ever been asked to show ID except when I bought my Polish Orange internet sim card.:laugh:


We both do have the French Carte de Sejour and have had them for about 12+ years. But dare not risk trying to cross the channel using them.
The French always proclaim they are not necessary but being belt and braces type I requested ours.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey
Chill it’s fine 

She found it

You have control of the remote controls

A condor moment 

Even if you don’t smoke

That condor moment was something else 

Just the music was special 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We both do have the *French Carte de Sejour* and have had them for about 12+ years. But dare not risk trying to cross the channel using them.
> The French always proclaim they are not necessary but being belt and braces type I requested ours.
> 
> Ray.


Is that the same as an ID card Ray?

Geoff made me look further and I found :-

I am married to a German national. Can I apply for German citizenship? 
Provided certain other conditions are met you have the right to naturalization after you have been legally resident in the Federal Republic of Germany for_* three years.*_ However you have to have been _*married for at least two years.*_

For further advice and information, please contact the competent local German authority.

So I am over qualified :laugh: Lived here for nearly 13 years and in May its our Ruby WA


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You did

Me 53 years 

And I’m still not sure I crossed the post

I really need a competent authority

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> You did
> 
> Me 53 years
> 
> ...


No I thought I had crossed in the post with Ray, but I deleted that bit because I saw I hadn't.

We are the same age with 2 entirely different stories Sandra.:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> It is a fact Geoff, German ID cards are only issued to Germans, Hans has one, I rang the* embassy* some years ago and was told no ID I must carry my passport, which is not true if I am in Germany, but must when going into Poland.
> 
> Howsomever Kapitän, you prompted me to have a look at. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_identity_card
> 
> It seems I can apply for dual citizenship so now I must investigate further. :grin2:


Jan which Embassy?

Usually British Embassies will not comment on the local law and refer you to the relevant department in the host country. If the German embassy in UK, I would have expected better information, unless there has been a change of law since you enquired.

My attitude is to get the highest protection available to one in a host country - whether that be Visa, Tempoary Residence, Permanent Residence, Citizenship, Passport..

As long as the status dose not require one to renounce entitlements in other countries.

I am already a long way into knowing what I could do in Poland. The tax bit is sorted. Now I need to know the new EU and UK rules when negotiated. We are also planning for Basia's status in the UK. I am not relying on Transitional arrangements after 29th March 2019.

geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems a Carte de Sejour is basically a residents permit.
https://ielanguages.com/cds.html

Ours expires and would have to be renewed after June or 2019.
As we have had them for 12+ years it shouldn't be a problem but after Brexit, who knows.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> We both do have the French Carte de Sejour and have had them for about 12+ years. But dare not risk trying to cross the channel using them.
> The French always proclaim they are not necessary but being belt and braces type I requested ours.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Why not once try presenting your Carte d e Sejours initially - as long as the passport is in your inside pocket.

Our Commercial flying licences used to carry inside the cover something like

'This licence entitles the holder to re-enter the UK at any time'

Once returning from holiday I presented that to immigration and from a metre away he spotted what I was showing and waved me through. of course I had a passport as well.

That was when all British licence holders were UK born, It has now been withdrawn.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess it never occurred to me before Geoff. Even when we did a 'day' trip to London with 50 French and most only had their Carte de Sejour going into and out of UK.
Might be a while before I venture back again.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I guess it never occurred to me before Geoff. Even when we did a 'day' trip to London with 50 French and most only had their Carte de Sejour going into and out of UK.
> Might be a while before I venture back again.
> 
> Ray.


Nice to know I have my 'minor uses' - even her indoors is surprised sometimes - the asparagus wrapped in Parma ham went down nicely last evening.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Nice to know I have my 'minor uses' - even her indoors is surprised sometimes - the asparagus wrapped in Parma ham went down nicely last evening.


Leeks wrapped in ham and in cream sauce is also very tasty.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan which Embassy?
> 
> Usually British Embassies will not comment on the local law and refer you to the relevant department in the host country. If the German embassy in UK, I would have expected better information, unless there has been a change of law since you enquired.
> 
> ...


It was the British embassy in Berlin I asked Geoff, as we have no ties with the UK everything you speak about was sorted within a year of arriving here.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wel it’s ok

But steamed with onions ,a cheese sauce poured over

Served any meat you fancy

Bliss

Sandra


----------

